# Bad luck with bettas



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

I seem to be cursed, none of mine live for more than 6 months (various reasons). Due to this, I will no longer be keeping any. Pretty as they are, I now exit the world of bettas to pursue other interests. Farewell, pretty little fighters.


----------



## Friendlyfishies (Nov 8, 2012)

What happens to them?? Have you been in the betta world very long? Whats their environment like? How often do you change the tank water? Are they heated? Do you test your water? I wouldnt give up! I love Betta's! Maybe you just need to do some tweeking?


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Lol I did my best to give them everything they needed. Filtered/heated planted tank, weekly waterchanges, good food, treats...It just seems fate said no bettas. I'm playing with shrimp for now

-1 died from cycling issues when I was just starting out (may have been foul play from an evil ex-roommate as well)
-1 died from mother overfeeding it + I accidentally wreaked the tank's cycle when rescaping the tank
-1 old age and dropsey (did all I could to prevent it)
-1 from having been put in a pond after having to be gone unexpectedly for 1.5 months (it was that or leaving it inside with no food or water changes for that time)
-1 jumped, despite having to jump more than 2" to get out


----------



## edisto (Nov 4, 2012)

That is some bad luck!

They have to rank up with goldfish as the most abused fish on the planet.

Maybe you gave them too high a quality of care. Next time, try putting them in a waterglass on the windowsill for 2 weeks.


----------



## Friendlyfishies (Nov 8, 2012)

Dont ya hate when that happens Edisto! Sometimes the harder I try the more trouble occurs lol. I understand where your coming from, I had lots of losses, not with bettas but goldfish and guppies :/ ...I stuck with bettas but then I got too many all at once, I was way overwhelmed, had fin issues blooming left and right. I rehomed my rescue Lo Ling and my healthy handsome boy No Nen and now im down to 2, my double tail halfmoon Moonie and my Plakat Miyagi, much easier life for me and them ...maybe just take a break and re-join the world of bettas later on <3


----------

